# Energy use and benchmarking practices



## sweetnovember (Nov 10, 2015)

We are into finding the best management program as a building owner. We are focusing to energy efficiency and operational changes that will drive a low cost reductions in our energy consumption. It could be a tool to measure our energy use. It's like benchmarking practices to drive improvements.


----------

